# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  [SOLVED ON MY OWN] Formula to calculate total hours based on a changing set of variables

## cprice4407

I'm looking for a macro that copies the current active calculation, creates and inserts an identical one with working formula and makes the original columns values only with no formulas and then add the two totals hours together.

----------


## PaulM100

Read forum rules first: https://www.excelforum.com/forum-rul...rum-rules.html

----------


## cprice4407

Thank you for the link. Very helpful.

----------

